# Howto Wine und WineBottler



## rowar (7. April 2010)

Wine (Wine Is Not an Emulator) ist eine Windows-kompatible Laufzeitumgebung für POSIX-kompatible Betriebssysteme. Wine ist weder ein Emulator noch eine Virtualisierungslösung. Die Portierung von Wine für Mac OS X nennt man WineBottler.

Howto Wine und WineBottler:

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Nützliche_Tools/_Wine


----------

